

Startups: Execute 8 times faster by solving the real problems ahead of you - danielfrese
http://eventlake.posterous.com/dont-solve-problems-that-may-occur-solve-prob-40104

======
seymores
Read Rework. :-)

~~~
danielfrese
Already read it but didn't learn the lessons. ;-) I had to fail to really
learn it

------
foobarbazetc
I really wanted to execute 9 times faster.

